# Scorpion Anatomy - What's on the Inside?



## Thaedion (Dec 11, 2006)

I've wondered, and have searched high & low, to know what are the internal workings of the scorpion? I read and reread the basic anatomy thread but now I'm just curious as to what's under the hood so to speak.  

Hopefully someone can point me in the proper direction to locate descriptions of scorpion organs (if they have organs). Or how things work, digestion, or the envenomation process (once you have been stuck how does the venom get pumped into you).  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EAD063 (Dec 11, 2006)

Heres an interesting picture of the cirulatory system..
http://research.amnh.org/users/lorenzo/img/circulatory.gif
..and the heart
http://research.amnh.org/users/lorenzo/img/heart.gif

This is the root page, try to use search terms from there and or try to contact the people to see if they will help you... Good question though
http://scorpion.amnh.org

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## Thaedion (Dec 12, 2006)

ED Thanks for a point in a good direction. I'll keep on seeking. If anyone else can help me out that would be appreciated. If I find anything of interest I'll post back.

Thanks again...


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 12, 2006)

"The Biology of Scorpions" edited by G.A. Polis is available as a reprint and contains an overview of anatomy, both internal and external.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Thaedion (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Dave, is there an online / PDF version of that book  . it is out of print and the $205.00 US   at amazon is a little too steep for myself at this moment.


----------



## Fizco (Dec 12, 2006)

skinheaddave said:


> "The Biology of Scorpions" edited by G.A. Polis is available as a reprint and contains an overview of anatomy, both internal and external.


Where can you get it from?
There is 1 USED copy on amazon.co.uk, and its on at a rather reasonable (lol) £321.23  
at todays exchange rate that'll be $629.48   
.... and don't forget the postage on that!

I'd love a copy but it's a little out of my price range at the moment.

Glenn


----------



## David_F (Dec 12, 2006)

Erm...not sure if this is an ad or not.  If so, sorry mods.

You guys looking for Biology of Scorpions should check out Golden Phoenix Exotica.  You might be surprised.


----------



## Andre2 (Dec 12, 2006)

David_F said:


> Erm...not sure if this is an ad or not.  If so, sorry mods.
> 
> You guys looking for Biology of Scorpions should check out Golden Phoenix Exotica.  You might be surprised.


So nice that they only send it to Americans...............


----------



## Fizco (Dec 12, 2006)

David_F said:


> Erm...not sure if this is an ad or not.  If so, sorry mods.
> 
> You guys looking for Biology of Scorpions should check out Golden Phoenix Exotica.  You might be surprised.


"No sales outside of US"


----------



## EAD063 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thaedion said:


> Thanks Dave, is there an online / PDF version of that book  . it is out of print and the $205.00 US   at amazon is a little too steep for myself at this moment.


Goto the Library!! 

2 of local libraries have this book, so I have one now and then putting a request for the other a day before this one is due back.. and if I still need it, I'll do it a third time, lol.

Props to Dave for the link I gave at the top of the post...


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 12, 2006)

As I said, you can get it as a reprint: http://wwwlib.umi.com/bod/fullcite?id=185892

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## EAD063 (Dec 12, 2006)

That just means it's not from the original production correct? (Obviously)  I remember my teacher had an original print of charlottes web.... It was in terrible condition but I think it still held a value over 200.. Thats why amazon is so high.... old book.


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice one Dave. Ordered.


----------



## Fizco (Dec 12, 2006)

skinheaddave said:


> As I said, you can get it as a reprint: http://wwwlib.umi.com/bod/fullcite?id=185892
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Cheers for the link Dave,
Anyone ordered from them before? Just wondering what the quality is like as from the FAQ it looks like it is basically a photocopy.

Glenn


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 12, 2006)

It is printed off microfiche.  Although there is going to be some variation, I ordered mine from there several years ago and it has served me well.  The illustrations turn out decent, though not, I presume, of quite the original quality.



> That just means it's not from the original production correct?


It is no longer being published at all, but UMI prints off microfiche on demand.  You are basically ordering a photocopy of the book, but under license and bound in a relatively durable soft cover.  My wife laminated my cover for me to reduce wear, but the spine itself is fairly robust and I have yet to have any issues with it.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## fusion121 (Dec 12, 2006)

I got my copy from Golden Phoenix Exotica and I'm in the UK, I'd recommend it as these reprints are excellent. Additionally I've been using it allot recently so I'm glad of the more durable hard cover.


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 12, 2006)

I belive that Darren is simply reselling the UMI reprints, is he not?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## fusion121 (Dec 12, 2006)

No idea, but it's a hard cover reprint wherever it comes from


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Dec 12, 2006)

skinheaddave said:


> As I said, you can get it as a reprint: http://wwwlib.umi.com/bod/fullcite?id=185892


Well, I'll let you know what this one is like. As long as its not A4 paper out of a home printer...I'll be pretty happy with it for $30! Can someone tell me if the original has colour plates/diagrams? This wil be all black and white I think. 

I guess my update will be in 3-4 weeks...lol!


----------



## EAD063 (Dec 12, 2006)

skinheaddave said:


> I belive that Darren is simply reselling the UMI reprints, is he not?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


I just got mine from the University of Rhode Island, it is the hard cover and the graphics seem very impressive (especially since they seem like sketches)  so I most likely have the original? The last time it was due back for return was dec 01, 1995.. Maybe I can seen if there is anyway they would let me exchange this for a new copy of the reprint...seeings they probaly had to blow the dust off the cover before they sent it. Should I look into it or should I just go ahead and buy the book once they tell me I can't renew it anymore?


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 13, 2006)

EAD063 said:


> or should I just go ahead and buy the book once they tell me I can't renew it anymore?


I had my library's copy on perma-loan until I bought the UMI reprint.  I would borrow it, renew it, return it, show up next week and borrow it.  It was always there.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Thaedion (Dec 13, 2006)

I really hate to get off the current subject  ...  But here is a link that shows ANATOMY OF THE NERVOUS SYSTEM OF Bothriurus bonariensis. It's pretty in depth, from my perspective.  

BTW I just put my purchase in for one of those reprints. I'll let you all know what it looks like when I get it.


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 13, 2006)

Neurobiology.  An interesting aspect of anatomy to be sure.  There is a book: http://www.amazon.com/Neurobiology-Arachnids-Friedrich-G-Barth/dp/0387153039 which my university library also had.  It is very useful and very in depth -- but I think I tried a dozen times over the years to read it through and never quite succeeded.  It is very dry and very focused. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------

